# Ammo shortage



## themule69 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ammo is still scarce!

This morning I lucked out and was able to buy two boxes of ammo.













ammo 1.jpg



__ themule69
__ Aug 6, 2013






I placed the boxes on the front seat and headed back home, but stopped at a gas station where a drop -dead gorgeous blonde in a short skirt was filling up her car at the next pump.













ammo 2.jpg



__ themule69
__ Aug 6, 2013






She glanced at the two boxes of ammo, bent over and leaned in my passenger window, and said in a sexy voice, "I'm a big believer in barter, old fella. Would you be interested in trading sex for ammo?"













ammo 3.jpg



__ themule69
__ Aug 6, 2013






I thought for a few seconds and asked, "What kind of ammo 'ya got?"


----------



## polishmeat (Aug 6, 2013)

LOL good one DUDE!!  If that's original, I give you a


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 6, 2013)

Keep Google glass away from mule!  Lol


----------



## black (Aug 6, 2013)

-


----------

